# Bunny Day Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

It was slow and fish where slow/slower/fast/slow/fast/ and then real slow. 
It was cold all day and the wind was cutting us even at 10 mph.. But we endured and packed it in at low tide.. All that I promised did not come thru.. But that is fishing..








Back at the dock we got a pic of the new state record blue..








66 and some lbs. 
Headed for BPS to be certified. 
Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

What a haul!!!!!!! Way to go.


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

How much did the cat weigh


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Nice crappies......that cat is a beast


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

sweet crappie string...


----------

